# Weathered wood?



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

How can i make new looking wood boards look like old looking grey-ish boards?


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the best place to start is the 'ol vinegar and steel wool method. 

Below is a video that might help:






taking a look at this 'Instructable' might also prove valuable. There are many other variations on this theme and method out there, too.

Best of luck, and happy haunting!


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

My husband and partner in crime  mixes a variety of gray, black, and white craft paints with water in a spray bottle and then sprays the new wood. He wipes the spray around with his hands to ensure complete coverage. Boom! Instant "old" wood. (Dedicate a spray bottle to this task, because the paint will clog it. Also, expect it to only survive one or two spray sessions because of the clogging.)

The crate in the lower right of this pic shows what the spray bottle treatment looks like on the cheap red-orange fence boards. It can take several coats, especially on the red-orange boards. Just spray, let it dry, and evaluate if it needs more. Easy!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Skelly215 said:


> My husband and partner in crime  mixes a variety of gray, black, and white craft paints with water in a spray bottle and then sprays the new wood. He wipes the spray around with his hands to ensure complete coverage. Boom! Instant "old" wood. (Dedicate a spray bottle to this task, because the paint will clog it. Also, expect it to only survive one or two spray sessions because of the clogging.)
> 
> The crate in the lower right of this pic shows what the spray bottle treatment looks like on the cheap red-orange fence boards. It can take several coats, especially on the red-orange boards. Just spray, let it dry, and evaluate if it needs more. Easy!


Thank you! This is the kind of look i was looking for!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Defenestrator said:


> I think the best place to start is the 'ol vinegar and steel wool method.
> 
> Below is a video that might help:
> 
> ...


Thanks, but that's a little too light of grey


----------



## Sirmeili (Oct 9, 2009)

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> Thanks, but that's a little too light of grey


Note that the vinegar and steel wool has different effects on different woods and really does make them look old. You can also do multiple passes. I had some turn grey and some turn reddish brown (this might be from pressure treating). Once aged, they actually became indistinguishable from the old worn out pallets they were with. I think it gives you the best true to life aged wood effect.

Not saying watered down paint isn't a good route either. Sometime "real life" doesn't give us the effect we think real life should look like (I kinda blame movies and TV for this).


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> Thanks, but that's a little too light of grey


Its too light grey cause its not done properly.

You need old rusty metal to get the full effect, brand new pine will look like 100 yr old barn board if done properly

You need rusty metal, so get some rusty old screws, nuts/bolts anything with rust. The darker and rustier the better


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, as indicated above ^, the color/tone can be worked/massaged through multiple passes, and/or by chucking some rusty hardware in the wash. The effect is realistic because you are forcing some of the same natural causes, but at a radically enhanced pace.

It also has the added benefit of being very inexpensive....if a lot of area is being covered, that's a real plus!

Either way, best of luck!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

The ratio of steel wool to vinegar will have a lot to do with the strength of the stain. More importantly, you have to distress the wood appropriately to sell the aged, barn wood grey look.


----------



## Hauntings by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

I like all these ideas. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Lord Homicide said:


> The ratio of steel wool to vinegar will have a lot to do with the strength of the stain. More importantly, you have to distress the wood appropriately to sell the aged, barn wood grey look.


I also read to soak a couple tea bags in a glass of water and paint that on first, this will give a red/brown appearence to the aging. Then brush the
steel wool vinegar on after..... I will give it all a try soon


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I have used the vinegar/steel wool technique and depending on wood it can come out very dark as well. Some wood if it is treated needs roughing up and a few passes, but I love the look of the vinegar steel wool stain. Also I highly recommend you add a a couple of apple vinegar bottles as well, gives a richer tone.


----------



## Grudge (Nov 3, 2015)

You could try a commercial pickling solution, or 1 part latex primer (grey or white) and 3 parts water. Paint on, against the grain, and wipe off. Repeat until desired look is achieved.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

OMFG I didn't capitalize the "I"


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

The wood im using now will sit outside for many months, well now till Halloween so it will get real
weathering for sure. I will see how it looks come October..... if it needs any help then I will throw something
on it. Have broke down 15 of 35 pallets so far..... might stop at 20. That will be enough wood for what im
planning to do.


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

We use Minwax clear water based stain in a charcoal grey tint. It gives the wood a nice aged look. It is an interior stain but you can top coat it in to seal the finish. Sorry i don't have any pictures.


----------



## Gary North (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a pic of a crate that I built using vinegar, rusty nails to age. Added a few highlights with black, rust color and lettering.


----------



## Kev730 (Feb 25, 2012)

I use rusty nails and vinegar in a jar. Let it sit over night then 'paint' the next day.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I let one steel wool pad soak for 1 week in the vinegar then threw in another and it rusted so I ended up with a red stain. It looks nice.


----------



## MT_Grave (May 23, 2014)

I've used a combination of the rusty nails/barbwire/whatever in vinegar and black tea method. Go over the wood with a strong black tea (black pekoe seems to work best.) Let it dry, then come behind it with the rusty vinegar. I used a cheap brush from the dollar store for both. That's how I aged the pine boards for making my coffin in this picture. If you want darker - let everything dry and go back over with the vinegar again.


----------

